# Mini builds a pick-up: Behold the MINI Paceman Adventure.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A creative collaboration between young apprentices and their instructors at the BMWs plant in Munich and Dingolfing has produced a completely unique vision for MINI. Choosing the MINI Cooper S Paceman as their base model, the students transformed the car into a two seater with a pickup style cargo area. The powerful turbocharged engine, all-wheel drive ALL4 , a modified suspension and numerous unique features available mean this versatile car is ready for just about anything. The name: MINI Paceman Adventure.

This latest creative vision for the MINI brand demonstrates the level of talent at work amongst the BMW Group***8217;s young apprentices. The MINI Paceman Adventure combines the drive technology of the 135 kW/184 hp MINI Cooper S Paceman ALL4 with an innovative two-seater pick-up vehicle concept. The passenger compartment ends behind the front seats where the spacious cargo area for luggage, tools and equipment begins. In addition, a solid roof rack can accommodate a spare wheel.



The MINI Paceman Adventure would be suitable for driving on gravel roads, through muddy tracks or on desert trails. The pickup has the typically MINI short overhangs, a modified chassis with extended ground clearance and much higher front and rear clearance ramps. The snorkel-like roof level air intake means that MINI Paceman Adventure could tackle a challenging river crossing.

Additional lights mounted on the front cross member of the roof rack optimize visibility at night, while special off-road tyres with wide and deep treads guarantee the perfect traction. The MINI Paceman Adventure features exclusive Jungle Green metallic paintwork.

The MINI Paceman Adventure is a true one-off and there are no plans for series production. It looks interesting enough, maybe they should make it happen. What do you think?

_*Check out when BMW did the same with the E92 M3!*_


----------



## ciaranob (Dec 9, 2009)

Very cool and wife is in love with it - dead cute and I suspect it might sell well!! At least with retiree gardeners, dog carriers etc etc  Have a water proof top for the exposed bed - endless possibilities I guess with pick-ups but certainly a big potential accessory list.


----------

